# Red plow trucks



## N&CLandscaping

Post your pics of your red trucks here. Im sure this has been done before, but I cant find one lol. Ill post my truck up later on in the week when I get a chance.


----------



## Petr51488

Heres mine.. I'll have some more pics up on my thread this saturday. I'll remember to bring the camera this time..


----------



## kemmer

hey pete howd the truck handle that snow a while ago?


----------



## Petr51488

kemmer;707954 said:


> hey pete howd the truck handle that snow a while ago?


Truck did great. We only got about 4-5 inches, but it was no problem at all. THe length of the truck isn't as bad as some people would think. I do city lots, and their tight! I really want something challenging to try it out on. We should be getting 6'' on saturday. Are you still plowing? Almost done with school yet?


----------



## kemmer

Petr51488;707962 said:


> Truck did great. We only got about 4-5 inches, but it was no problem at all. THe length of the truck isn't as bad as some people would think. I do city lots, and their tight! I really want something challenging to try it out on. We should be getting 6'' on saturday. Are you still plowing? Almost done with school yet?


ya still plowing, but for my summer boss now. Decided to go on for landscape architecture so i have 2.5 more years.


----------



## Petr51488

kemmer;708003 said:


> ya still plowing, but for my summer boss now. Decided to go on for landscape architecture so i have 2.5 more years.


2.5 years on top of what you were doing before? Are you doing a double major now? Or how does it work? I have 1 more year left to go. Cant wait to get out, thats for sure!


----------



## tls22

here ya go


----------



## tls22

some more.....


----------



## nickv13412

nice trucks guys! Tim you gettin any snow saturday?


----------



## tls22

nickv13412;708064 said:


> nice trucks guys! Tim you gettin any snow saturday?


shhhhhhhhhhh...im going to the beach on saturday!


----------



## nickv13412

tls22;708072 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhh...im going to the beach on saturday!


me too, told your girl i'd pick her up at 8 am, make sure shes up and remembers the tanning lotion. 

just kidding but ill be hoping for some snow for you man!


----------



## Petr51488

nickv13412;708074 said:


> me too, told your girl i'd pick her up at 8 am, make sure shes up and remembers the tanning lotion.
> 
> just kidding but ill be hoping for some snow for you man!


hahaah good one!

My trick is different from you guys. If i load up the night before a storm... it doesnt snow.. If i load up a few hours before a storm, then it snows. I'll be loading up on Saturday lol


----------



## tls22

nickv13412;708074 said:


> me too, told your girl i'd pick her up at 8 am, make sure shes up and remembers the tanning lotion.
> 
> just kidding but ill be hoping for some snow for you man!


Thats okay...she will break ur heart like all the rest of the women in ur life!


----------



## nickv13412

tls22;708078 said:


> Thats okay...she will break ur heart like all the rest of the women in ur life!


aint that the truth


----------



## merrimacmill

Heres one of mine, got a black one in the shot too but atleast its got a red plow to fit in with the group.


----------



## nickv13412

Nice lookin GMCs Merrimac! I love that SRW Duramax, beautiful truck


----------



## merrimacmill

nickv13412;708116 said:


> Nice lookin GMCs Merrimac! I love that SRW Duramax, beautiful truck


Thanks, I'm thinking of putting a flatbed on it since it would fit what I use it for more, but it would ruin the "coolness" of the truck if yanno what I mean. We'll see what happens come spring time.


----------



## nickv13412

merrimacmill;708124 said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking of putting a flatbed on it since it would fit what I use it for more, but it would ruin the "coolness" of the truck if yanno what I mean. We'll see what happens come spring time.


yeah i know what you mean, but youve got the 1500 for pickin up the girls right?

Itd look sweet with an Aluminum flatbed, but i really do like the pickup bed on it


----------



## merrimacmill

nickv13412;708125 said:


> yeah i know what you mean, but youve got the 1500 for pickin up the girls right?
> 
> Itd look sweet with an Aluminum flatbed, but i really do like the pickup bed on it


Ya, the girls seem to like the red when she's shined up nicely

I hardly drive that black truck anymore. If we're working, one of our guys is usually driving it. It used to be my personal/work/picking up girls rig, but has since been retired to a strictly work rig.

If you saw the bed in full view you would be like eehh, its got quite a few dings, dents, scratchs on the exterior of it. And we won't even get into the interior of the bed :crying:

Oh well, thats what they're made for.


----------



## Humvee27

*Well it's red...kinda when it's not covered in salt...*

Here ya go....yep, redheads are nice....my wife loves this truck...she picked it out when my old daily driver burned up.....of course, I wasn't really gonna say no to her since she is a redhead...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

nice trucks guys. i really want my next one to be red, hopefully the right one comes along.


----------



## tawilson

I swapped my gray '04 in on this '06 a year ago. I liked the gray better then but the red has grown on me. Sorry about the ice and snow all over it. Hee hee.


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## sno commander

heres a couple sorry there a liitle dark


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Trucks look good. I like the red trucks with red plows. Very nice combo.


----------



## MN_BR

2005 F250 w/ Western.


----------



## redstroker_2002




----------



## GLS

Wasn't planning on purchasing a red truck, but it was either red or black...already have a black one and it gets dirty quick.



















Don't have one with plow on when truck is clean, so here's one more:


----------



## heavychevy01

A couple from the last storm on New Years


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

both trucks


----------



## sjosephlawncare

tls22, petr5144- those are some sweet gmcs. love em. I'll post mine in this tread has soon as I get a chance


----------



## snowman79

hey GLS which do you like better the Ford or the DOdge


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

NOT mine but its RED.


----------



## turfman15

here is mine. 07 gasser with 8'western with custom box wings and dainels rear plow. hey heavychevy01 what part of albany are you from? if from guilderland. that not to far from airline dr.


----------



## cet

TLC Snow Div.;708977 said:


> NOT mine but its RED.


And it looks like a money maker. I wonder why the other 2 orange lights aren't on?


----------



## crossboneracing

Summer pics now, workin on gettin winter ones! Been too busy


----------



## IPLOWSNO

gotta love red, im workin on a red truck myself.


----------



## heavychevy01

turfman15;708986 said:


> here is mine. 07 gasser with 8'western with custom box wings and dainels rear plow. hey heavychevy01 what part of albany are you from? if from guilderland. that not to far from airline dr.


Actually live in Latham(just easier to put Albany), the pic's are from my office lot on Computer Dr west off Wolf Rd.


----------



## shott8283

Petr51488;707927 said:


> Heres mine.. I'll have some more pics up on my thread this saturday. I'll remember to bring the camera this time..


I have no idea how you plow with a truck that is 320 feet long!!!!!!!!

i comend you


----------



## GLS

snowman79;708967 said:


> hey GLS which do you like better the Ford or the DOdge


It's too soon to tell. We havn't plowed with the Ford yet. The cummins sure is nice though, I would say it wins that category.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Got some red ones in my profile pics. Dont know how to put them on here from there.


----------



## ghlkal

Red is nice


----------



## Petr51488

shott8283;709642 said:


> I have no idea how you plow with a truck that is 320 feet long!!!!!!!!
> 
> i comend you


LOL thanks. But i plow in very tight areas in the city and its really not that bad. You just gotta know your truck.


----------



## ransom1

Here is my red 08' Dodge...


----------



## JBMiller616

^^^^^LOL





































I think my red is a bit darker though.....


----------



## 80sturgisrider

My red plow truck. Oldy but goody. Rusty but trusty. Call it what you want--it has never let me down. I got it in 1998. It has had 3 other plows on it prior to this BOSS. It had a 7.5 Western--junk, 7.5 Meyers--junkier, 7.5 Fisher--junkiest. Old 6.2 diesel with 77,000 original miles. I built the bed--all sides fold down for ease of loading and unloading. It has a Buyers SUV spreader that works great for this truck. As far as the crewcab--it will NEVER see a plow. Just wanted to throw it in cause I know there are some older bodied GM truck enthusiasts that visit here. It has 6.5 Banks turbo--runs and drives AWESOME!


----------



## sjosephlawncare

that old crew cab is bad a$$


----------



## Blackwin

Taking a little break before heading back out.


----------



## Stripe This

tls22...Still doing Ray's lots? We spoke last season about the setup on your GMC. I have an '03 2500 HD, just had a leveling kit installed. What else did you do to yours? Timbrens??


----------



## Milwaukee

80sturgisrider;709956 said:


> My red plow truck. Oldy but goody. Rusty but trusty. Call it what you want--it has never let me down. I got it in 1998. It has had 3 other plows on it prior to this BOSS. It had a 7.5 Western--junk, 7.5 Meyers--junkier, 7.5 Fisher--junkiest. Old 6.2 diesel with 77,000 original miles. I built the bed--all sides fold down for ease of loading and unloading. It has a Buyers SUV spreader that works great for this truck. As far as the crewcab--it will NEVER see a plow. Just wanted to throw it in cause I know there are some older bodied GM truck enthusiasts that visit here. It has 6.5 Banks turbo--runs and drives AWESOME!


WOW that one what I want. Look cool.

Do you have trouble with 6.2L or 6.5L?


----------



## Petr51488

Black.. Thats a nice setup you got there.. are those aftermarket mirrors? i've never seen them like that..


----------



## Lencodude

Here's My 2002 2500


----------



## 80sturgisrider

Milwaukee;711864 said:


> WOW that one what I want. Look cool.
> 
> Do you have trouble with 6.2L or 6.5L?


Nope--no troubles at all. I just maintain them well and they fire for me every time.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice trucks in this post! I really like your red dump Merrimac! Is that an 09?


----------



## Blackwin

Yes they are aftermarket. Needed to be able to see while hauling my trailer.


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Finally here is mine. 06' F250 FX4. Since the pics I have upgraded the truck a little bit. Got a black toolbox, backrack re-installed, lightbar on backrack, window rain deflectors, and front bug shield. On the third storm, the guy who was loading my truck with sand caught the edge of the backrack, no biggie just put new bolts on. I will take more pics when I have the chance.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I like that Ford you got there N&C. How does it handle that 9 footer?


----------



## thewhitestuff

N&C, i wanna see more pictures of that beautiful truck


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Well the 9 foot is GREAT for small storms. I can breeze through anything! For the larger storms it is okay. The truck handles very well with it. For the past few storms tho I have been using my sub-contractors 8 foot mm. My truck does the commercials and his truck handles the resi. But the other day we tried just one truck to see how well it would work. Ill post more pics as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## schmol

Those old GM's are what a pickup was, is, and still should be. It looks amazing, don't see those around here too often, too much salt on the roads just rots the bodies right off.


----------



## toyman

Heres mine. Look familiar Big Dog.


----------



## Rangerman

Heres the whole plowing fleet minus the dump shes getting a new paint job red of course. Sorry bout the black one but uve got to take all of us if u want one of us.


----------



## Treedoc32

here is our Red Chevy with our new salt dogg spreader


----------



## coral

we have several red trucks, just bought 2 more, 1 is a 3500hd caxb and chassis to be used with a 10' v box spreader we also just bought hope to have pics of the rig soon, here is a pic of 1 of them


----------



## Rangerman

coral what kinda rear blade is that that is BA


----------



## redplow

Here is a pic of mine. It is still clean because the STL has been snowless so far.


----------



## cretebaby

How do you de ail an auto 

LOL


----------



## redplow

lol one of the stickers just fell off..oh well


----------



## chas4x4

*Red Trucks*

The only one I have.


----------



## DocJohnson

Here is mine minus the 8' Fisher


----------



## coral

Rangerman;717960 said:


> coral what kinda rear blade is that that is BA


its a 14' ebling blade


----------



## cet

Rangerman, that is a lot of trimmers and back pack blowers. Do those guys get shovels in the winter?


----------



## 01CTD2500

Here is a couple pictures of mine from earlier in the year...


----------



## N&CLandscaping

All trucks look great guys! Lets keep this thread going!


----------



## Rangerman

cet;718548 said:


> Rangerman, that is a lot of trimmers and back pack blowers. Do those guys get shovels in the winter?


No we dont have a shovler to match every blower a lot of the guys fly south for the winter or go work in warehouses. I wish we could get that kind of help in the winter.


----------



## Rangerman

what happened nobody eles got any pretty red trucks


----------



## kegz_lawn

*Nice Here is my brothers*

Its an 09 Chevy Silverado 3500 HD, with BOSS 8 ft 2in v plow. under 300 miles, fully paid off.


----------



## cretebaby

kegz_lawn;722099 said:


> .......... fully paid off.


The best feature


----------



## highlander316

cretebaby;722181 said:


> The best feature


totally.

That truck is taking a huge nose dive thou! Yikes!


----------



## Rangerman

man my 3500 dont dive that bad whats up


----------



## Jaspell

1994 F 250XL Brought back from the dead! This one was about 5 feet from the scrap pile when I found it on Ebay. A few bucks later and it's a real $ maker.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Rangerman;717578 said:


> Heres the whole plowing fleet minus the dump shes getting a new paint job red of course. Sorry bout the black one but uve got to take all of us if u want one of us.


Hey you've got some really nice equipment there. Keep up the good work. I'm working on building up my fleet!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

N&CLandscaping;714240 said:


> Well the 9 foot is GREAT for small storms. I can breeze through anything! For the larger storms it is okay. The truck handles very well with it. For the past few storms tho I have been using my sub-contractors 8 foot mm. My truck does the commercials and his truck handles the resi. But the other day we tried just one truck to see how well it would work. Ill post more pics as soon as I get a chance.


I've never had a problem with the 8.5 V on my Ford gasser. It's a beast. Are you in Medford, MN? My relatives live in Faribault, and we have some friends in Medford. If it's the same one.


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Brant'sLawnCare;722795 said:


> I've never had a problem with the 8.5 V on my Ford gasser. It's a beast. Are you in Medford, MN? My relatives live in Faribault, and we have some friends in Medford. If it's the same one.


I live in Medford MA. Was having a perfect day finishing up until I smashed into a pole backing up lol.. Thats what happens when you dont get any sleep


----------



## Big Dog D

toyman;717460 said:


> Heres mine. Look familiar Big Dog.


Yup!!! 

Take care of her! :waving:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

N&CLandscaping;723136 said:


> I live in Medford MA. Was having a perfect day finishing up until I smashed into a pole backing up lol.. Thats what happens when you dont get any sleep


Yeah I put a nice dent in the side of my bed a while ago. Backed into a log pile! lol. Oh well. I'll get it fixed up in spring. Not worth it for now.


----------



## Petr51488

kegz_lawn;722099 said:


> Its an 09 Chevy Silverado 3500 HD, with BOSS 8 ft 2in v plow. under 300 miles, fully paid off.


Nice looking truck. I'm also curious why it takes such a nose dive? Even if you don't have anything in the back, it shouldn't go down that much.


----------



## Winter Land Man

DocJohnson;718471 said:


> Here is mine minus the 8' Fisher


I just picked up one like that. a '00


----------



## Grshppr

1976 GMC Jimmy frame with pickup cab....


----------



## Grshppr

1990 GMC with Meyer


----------



## Snowplow71

She's not new but she's a great truck! 1998 Chevy K3500 Dump with 50,000 original miles! 8 1/2ft Diamond soon to be Western Ultra. The dump body is a Crysteel,which needs blasting and painting but the truck is great. Is our spare but, somehow someone always drives it!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

cet;708987 said:


> And it looks like a money maker. I wonder why the other 2 orange lights aren't on?


Those are strobes


----------



## N&CLandscaping

all nice trucks guys! Lets keep this thread going!!


----------



## Rangerman

N&CLandscaping;732630 said:


> all nice trucks guys! Lets keep this thread going!!


amen brother


----------



## MnM

here is the red 2000 f350 V-10 4x4 Western 8ft


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but here's mine!!! Just an 04 nothing fancy:crying:


----------



## tls22

Joe the truck looks great....i love the thread u had with it pushing snow. I wash and wax mine today


----------



## sjosephlawncare

tls22;748269 said:


> Joe the truck looks great....i love the thread u had with it pushing snow. I wash and wax mine today


Hey thanks man. Your's would make a perfect match to mine, so just give it to me and be happy!! jk


----------



## highlander316

^^^ sweet truck. Snow-ex spreader?


----------



## sjosephlawncare

highlander316;748376 said:


> ^^^ sweet truck. Snow-ex spreader?


Yep it's a snow-ex. A tiny one. I need to find a bigger one pretty soon.


----------



## stevesmowing

from last year.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Petr51488;723561 said:


> Nice looking truck. I'm also curious why it takes such a nose dive? Even if you don't have anything in the back, it shouldn't go down that much.


Thanks, yea, we arent to sure why its doing a nose dive...



Rangerman;722383 said:


> man my 3500 dont dive that bad whats up


Any ideas????


----------



## Newdude

rusty_keg_3;792897 said:


> Thanks, yea, we arent to sure why its doing a nose dive...
> 
> Any ideas????


You need timbrens


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Actualy i have heard this b4... How much do they cost?


----------



## Newdude

Albany Spring :http://www.albanyspring.com/sitedirector/site/product.cfm?id=471E4A7C-B78B-48F1-85A2C911E96E2B53

You can try and PM the guy on here from ESI, Jim I think. I believe they sell them, not sure.

The product guide from timbren.com: http://www.albanyspring.com/sitedirector/site/product.cfm?id=471E4A7C-B78B-48F1-85A2C911E96E2B53


----------



## rusty_keg_3

ok, thanks man


----------



## crossboneracing

Gonna throw these of my dump in, sorry for the crappy cell phone pix


----------



## mkwl

Here's a pic of my '03 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 6.0L V8, RC/LB, 4x4, G80 with it's 8' HD Fisher MMII Plow... She's a workhorse! wesport


----------



## Banksy

That is one sharp truck mkwl . Nice pic.


----------



## WilliamOak

Here's mine with the plow mount on, but the plow is still tucked away behind mowers in the garage. Coming soon will be 18" moto metals on 285 hankook rf10's load range E!


----------



## Mark13

Colin, that truck would be cooler if it had the other 5.9 under the hood. The one in the I6 variety.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark13;814805 said:


> Colin, that truck would be cooler if it had the other 5.9 under the hood. The one in the I6 variety.


It'd also be better if it had a bowtie on the front instead of a ram as well


----------



## WilliamOak

Id have dodge before chevy anyday. And ford before everything else. Personal preference is really all it is. This truck is starting to grow on me also. And every stock chevy I have rolled up next to I am looking wayy down on them


----------



## AndyTblc

WilliamOak;814836 said:


> Id have dodge before chevy anyday. And ford before everything else. Personal preference is really all it is. This truck is starting to grow on me also. And every stock chevy I have rolled up next to I am looking wayy down on them


Don't get me wrong, your truck is an awesome looking truck, the new flashers on top really makes it look sweet. But like you said, it's all about personal preference, I'd buy a toyota before I'd buy a dodge unless it was a dodge diesel. Hopefully you get your plow completed and ready. Use it to plow leaves in a pile.


----------



## Snowplow71

09 GMC 2500HD. She's really only seen snow twice (and didn't have to plow.) We bought this truck, and the day the plow got installed, it never snowed after it. I'll be painting the wings red probably.
























Oh ok, and the summer mode


----------



## creativedesigns

Rangerman;717578 said:


> Heres the whole plowing fleet minus the dump shes getting a new paint job red of course. Sorry bout the black one but uve got to take all of us if u want one of us.


Holly Cow! Enough grass trimmers or what? LOL


----------



## tls22

mkwl;814404 said:


> Here's a pic of my '03 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 6.0L V8, RC/LB, 4x4, G80 with it's 8' HD Fisher MMII Plow... She's a workhorse! wesport


Hey matt...i need to talk to you about tires.......i want to get the goodyear mtr's 285's...yet im getting mix reviews....where did you get you tires from? i want something thats beefy and sweet in the snow


----------



## ultimate plow

WilliamOak;814836 said:


> Id have dodge before chevy anyday. And ford before everything else. Personal preference is really all it is. This truck is starting to grow on me also. And every stock chevy I have rolled up next to I am looking wayy down on them


I used to have that problem in my FORD until I leveled it out..


----------



## WilliamOak

lol true, but I can live with the height for a while as long as it looks f*ckin awesome.


----------



## mkwl

tls22;815405 said:


> Hey matt...i need to talk to you about tires.......i want to get the goodyear mtr's 285's...yet im getting mix reviews....where did you get you tires from? i want something thats beefy and sweet in the snow


I got my Mickey's from 4 Warehouse in Rutherford. Mine are the 265's with the E range rating At the time (last November) they were $280/ea, now they're a little over $300/ea.

They're great in snow, average on ice (but no tires are really any good on ice without studs)- also awesome in mud!

I've put around 14,000 miles on them since I got them, and I'd say I'm about 1/2 way through the tread (maybe a little more)- I'll probably get 22K or so out of em- probably will be due for replacement next fall.

While they're not the best wearing tire out there, they're great in snow, and look AWESOME!

IMO- even though they wear pretty quick, I'd buy em again because they make the truck look even more [email protected]$$, and I get compliments on them all the time


----------



## mkwl

Banksy;814545 said:


> That is one sharp truck mkwl . Nice pic.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Turf Commando

WilliamOak;814836 said:


> Id have dodge before chevy anyday. And ford before everything else.


I'd agree with that answer...!


----------



## jlouki01

Ours................


----------



## jlouki01

Dump..................


----------



## 84forddiesel

*Need some more fords*

Here is my 97 f250hd 5.8L 5 speed with 8 foot fisher minute mount. Bought end of last winter only got to plow with it twice. I' am starting to get snow fever.


----------



## tls22

mkwl;815828 said:


> I got my Mickey's from 4 Warehouse in Rutherford. Mine are the 265's with the E range rating At the time (last November) they were $280/ea, now they're a little over $300/ea.
> 
> They're great in snow, average on ice (but no tires are really any good on ice without studs)- also awesome in mud!
> 
> I've put around 14,000 miles on them since I got them, and I'd say I'm about 1/2 way through the tread (maybe a little more)- I'll probably get 22K or so out of em- probably will be due for replacement next fall.
> 
> While they're not the best wearing tire out there, they're great in snow, and look AWESOME!
> 
> IMO- even though they wear pretty quick, I'd buy em again because they make the truck look even more [email protected]$$, and I get compliments on them all the time


Thnaks matt....they def make your truck look great....im def going to have to get somthing by december. How do they do on ur lawn days? I really want to get the goodyear mtr's....yet i dont kno now.....


----------



## sno commander

here my dump 97 f-350 p-stroke


----------



## sno commander

one more...


----------



## chas4x4

*Same Truck*



84forddiesel;815966 said:


> Here is my 97 f250hd 5.8L 5 speed with 8 foot fisher minute mount. Bought end of last winter only got to plow with it twice. I' am starting to get snow fever.


I have had this for 8 years,the truck has plowed since day one.


----------



## ultimate plow

sno commander;816244 said:


> one more...


Nice. . . .


----------



## redplow

My new plow, what do you guys think.


----------



## Snowplow71

Redplow, is that Western V an 8'6"? You've got the same plow as me, except mine is on a 98 Chevy 1 Ton. I've got wings on order for it also....


----------



## cet

Snowplow71;857162 said:


> Redplow, is that Western V an 8'6"? You've got the same plow as me, except mine is on a 98 Chevy 1 Ton. I've got wings on order for it also....


Be carefull with the wings. I have 2 sets and they don't like to hit the curb at the end of the push. You will move a ton of snow in scoop.payup


----------



## redplow

The plow is an 8'6 western.


----------



## Burkartsplow

That is Real Nice. Is it poly or steel, I cant tell for some reason. Steel I believe..


----------



## redplow

It is steel and feels much heavier than the 7'6 i had on before this one.


----------



## Jaspell

*I'm curious*

How do those 2WD F-350 dump bodies handle the snow? I've always been kind of skeptical of them as plow trucks but a lot of guys seems to use them so I figured I would ask.


----------



## ram4x443015

the truck i have now and my old truck i misss her :crying:


----------



## Mr. C

*2009 Chevy 2500HD crew w/ 8' Boss trip*

Here's mine



















-mc


----------



## f250man

Very nice trucks guys.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Mr. C;862434 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mc


sucks to be you very nice, some nice blacked out rockstars and i would love it


----------



## plowinzr2

This was my first plow truck. The first pic was when I first got her, the second was after her one and only season of plowing, and the third was at the All Chevy Show in Cumberland. I dont have her now but i miss her soooo much


----------



## Banksy

IPLOWSNO, that is a sharp truck!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

no **** really, it will be better when its paid for though hahahahaa


----------



## Snowplow71

Duramax Diesel


----------



## Mrrustymac

A lot of nice trucks. I don't have a plow yet, just the red truck. Looking around on this very informative site and checking my options. Cant help to think she would look good with a Boss V though. 97 Dodge cummins that just turned 80k.


----------



## Nick Estes

My 94 GMC K1500 Z71 8ft unimount pro plow


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice trucks on here.


----------



## deere13

GLS;708611 said:


> Wasn't planning on purchasing a red truck, but it was either red or black...already have a black one and it gets dirty quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have one with plow on when truck is clean, so here's one more:


wjich truck do you prefer the dodge or ford


----------



## deere13

GLS;708611 said:


> Wasn't planning on purchasing a red truck, but it was either red or black...already have a black one and it gets dirty quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have one with plow on when truck is clean, so here's one more:


which truck do you prefer the dodge or ford


----------



## deere13

sorry it posted 2 times


----------



## deere13

kegz_lawn;722099 said:


> Its an 09 Chevy Silverado 3500 HD, with BOSS 8 ft 2in v plow. under 300 miles, fully paid off.


somebody needs balest


----------



## deere13

WilliamOak;814836 said:


> Id have dodge before chevy anyday. And ford before everything else. Personal preference is really all it is. This truck is starting to grow on me also. And every stock chevy I have rolled up next to I am looking wayy down on them


agreed i love dodge my father has a 07 ram 1500 v8 magnum and i hauls. it will beat most cars.


----------



## Stik208

deere13;1005154 said:


> somebody needs balest


Ballast...


----------



## sven_502

My uncles and dads shared 7 lug f150, no plow though.


----------



## kbsnow

Here's mine...


----------



## ihdriver7088

heres my snowdozer



















with the old meyer blade


----------



## ScottPA

Heres mine.


----------



## mossman381

:laughing: That is funny ScottPA


----------



## kbsnow

ScottPA...I can't stop laughing....BUT, I think it would make a great custom paint job


----------



## nicks_xj

heres a pic of my jeep and my uncles ram


----------



## robjets

A few of mine


----------



## IA Farmer

Heres my 2009 Duramax. I love the diesel for plowing but I do need Timbrens.


----------



## 502monte

*Toyota 88*

just my little import.


----------



## deere13

502monte;1007327 said:


> just my little import.


it is but they just keep running. my boss on the farm i work at had one and it had a lot less problems than his new chevy 1500 not to say its a bad truck


----------



## IMAGE

1992 Red K1500 Blazer. 3/4 ton torsions, overloads in rear. , This is an awesome little plow truck!
Boss RT3 7'6'' Vplow


----------



## josh1218

my 2004 chevy 2500


----------



## BSDeality

just put 'er on the other day + got new bushwacker pocket flares


----------



## EGLC

stateline the truck looks awesome except for the magnets.


----------



## GMCHD plower

deere13;1007337 said:


> it is but they just keep running. my boss on the farm i work at had one and it had a lot less problems than his new chevy 1500 not to say its a bad truck


This is just a question. But do you happen to be that dam kid who came on here and got his account deleted twice?


----------



## nicks_xj

i realy like the v plows i wish i could put one on my cherokee


----------



## F150dash

My 07 with snowdogg md75


----------



## serafii

here are my red plow trucks. the 86 was sold in august


----------



## 2brothersyc

BSDeality;1007441 said:


> just put 'er on the other day + got new bushwacker pocket flares


were was that taken looks familiar


----------



## mchur01

*My 93 Ford*


----------



## BSDeality

2brothersyc;1008687 said:


> were was that taken looks familiar


Ridgefield


----------



## V-Boss

My '97 F250.


----------

